# Antibiotic Spacer - Joints



## CrysLednum (Mar 26, 2009)

My doc brought this up and if anyone has any feedback it would be appreciated!

" abx spacers for total joint infections we use now ( i.e. Biomet 1st stage) we actually size components make them and then place them.  These really are revisions.  Can we look into whether it will red flag them to bill them as such."

I don't think using the revision codes would be correct.


----------



## risnerclan (Mar 26, 2009)

what about 11981?


----------



## CrysLednum (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought about that too - I know for the knee there is a code (27488) that includes the spacer, but for the hip, I think that is fine to use.  Thanks!


----------

